# The "need" to solve all cubes



## penfold1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was in town trying to find some pva to glue my tiles back on and I saw this girl with a rubiks cube and I had the sudden urge to just ask her if I could borrow it and solve it... I didn't because her mum was there looking angry at me like I was perving on her daughter lol.

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## oval30 (Aug 26, 2010)

pedo____ jk. I just leave them alone


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 26, 2010)

I do this too. I can't leave a rubiks cube unsolved. If I see one lying around unsolved, I have to solve it. 

But, if someone is playing with it, I won't try to solve it. 
I feel like I'm being some show off jerk, try to gloat and get praises.


----------



## NeuwDk (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll say the same as ElectricDoodie. I know that if I'm in some sort of hurry, I'll have to run away from my cube because when something is going to happen I feel an urge to scramble it, and when it's scrambled, I can't leave it alone. But I wouldn't take it out of somebody's hands. Unless people are about to throw my cubes :S


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 26, 2010)

I always keep my puzzles solved. I hate it when a friend scrambles a big cube. Big cubes just aren't fun to solve when you don't want to.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to be the same way, my cubes had to always be solved once I was done with them. I broke that habit by purposefully leaving a couple of my cubes one turn away from solved for a few days on my bookshelf. I started thinking about it, and the one turn away from solved state is actually really interesting. On a 3x3x3 there are only 18 such states, so that's \( \frac{1}{2 402889 070804 992000} \) of the total possible cube combinations. That, to me, makes those states pretty interesting in the context of the entire cube group. Plus, they helped me break the habit of always having to solve my cubes. Now I can still sleep like a baby, even when all my cubes are still scrambled 

Chris


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hahaha no dude u gotta solve them! Pick them up and solve them before someone breaks into your house just to pu them in solved state!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything 5x5 and smaller must be solved. Immediately.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm the complete opposite to you guys! If a cube is going to sit on my shelf for a while, I'll leave it solved. But my 3x3 spends most of its life scrambled so that I can just pick it up and solve it any time I feel like!


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2010)

My 6x6 hasn't been solved in over a year. I hide it in a box out of sight.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Anything 5x5 and smaller must be solved. Immediately.



Actually, I'm the opposite. I can (sometimes) ignore 3x3x3's and smaller, but anything over a 3x3x3 has to be solved as soon as possible.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 26, 2010)

My math teacher had one on his shelf that he couldn't solve; I remember asking for it and solving it in 3 seconds with a R2 U2 D2 L2 U2 D2. God, the look on his face.. priceless.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm like that with cubes only. Other things like megaminx and square-1 (currently not cube shaped) I could care less about.


----------



## theace (Aug 26, 2010)

not really. Sometimes, i leave it scrambled just for the heck of it!


----------



## Forte (Aug 26, 2010)

there's all this unsolved stuff in my room because solving is too much effort ):


----------



## Gavin (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to have the urge to solve every one, but now as long as it doesn't have parity I'm good.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's not a compulsion for me, but I'd rather have them solved than not. I also like to have cubes in the superflip position. I'll make my megaminx like that from time to time.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

If my 3x3x3 or 4x4x4 is scrambled ill solve it right away but if its a 5x5x5 ill leave it for when i have time


----------



## number1failure (Aug 26, 2010)

I went to a dollar store and there were like 30 of them and they had cellophane on them but someone ripped ALL of them off. So i was standin there forlike 10 minutes solving them all since they were all scrambled. The employee there gave me a free one :3 I'm just using that cube for a prototype of a custom puzzle that I want to make with a Rubik's 3x3.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 26, 2010)

All my cubes need to be solved = \

Except for the square-1.. I don't like that puzzle.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

Chrish said:


> All my cubes need to be solved = \
> 
> Except for the square-1.. I don't like that puzzle.



Agreed, all cubes must be solved...

But square 1 is awesome!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2010)

I do this all the time. I would go to a friend or cousin's house and if I see an unsolved cube, I would pick it up and solve it. I guess I never leave any cube unsolved. ^_^


----------



## Lorken (Aug 27, 2010)

lol. Except for one of my mate's cubes, (he doesn't like people touching his cube) every other unfinished cube I find that someone is not doing, I have the urge to pick it up and complete it. Also, when putting it down, I tend to put them down with white on the bottom, yellow on top. hehe, anyone else do this?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lorken said:


> lol. Except for one of my mate's cubes, (he doesn't like people touching his cube) every other unfinished cube I find that someone is not doing, I have the urge to pick it up and complete it. Also, when putting it down, *I tend to put them down with white on the bottom, yellow on top*. hehe, anyone else do this?


how do you do that with a japanese color scheme?


----------



## Lorken (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't have a clue, I have only ever come across rubiks.com colour scheme cubes until now, there's a first time for everything I guess. lol.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just like solving them, but it its not, its ok


----------



## Dene (Aug 27, 2010)

Why would anything be left unscrambled in the first place !!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 27, 2010)

A pretty pattern is good enough for me


----------



## Olji (Aug 27, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> A pretty pattern is good enough for me



same for me, either solved, or a nice pattern, but it has to be symmetrical for me


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 27, 2010)

I make sure that me 3x3's, Mirror cube, pyraminx, square 1, and triamese are always solved. The 7x7 5x5 megaminx take too long and I'll save them.

But I lubed my 7x7 and it didn't react well, and after washing it, it still isn't good. Otherwise I would love to solve the 7x7 because it used to turn so awesome.


----------



## Cow8Duck (Aug 27, 2010)

since i only have one cube it has to always be solved but sometimes i want it to be solved so much i never think of scrambling it i can stare at it a hour saying to myself im going to scramble it but it never happens


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 27, 2010)

i hate seeing unsolved cubes! argh!


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't have a problem. I can leave an of my cubes scrambled for days.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to tell the people on my ARML team that having any unsolved cubes before a round of problems was bad luck.


----------

